# Elecmania! v2



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Decided to throw this on YouTube.... the bit of distortion on the kick drum is the fault of YouTube's shitty compression -.-


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah, I remember Elecman's stage in MM1. That was back when video games were hard and only the nerdy and geeky played them.


----------

